# Kinesiology and IBS



## Kitty G (Jun 27, 2006)

I am a female who has been suffering from IBS and GERD for over 30 years now. I had a lap nissen done about ten years ago with some success. I had two years where I was completely off the acid blockers and had my GERD under control then in June of 2009 I got mono and everything fell apart. I had started a vitamin that got me to be regular and I felt like my IBS was better. Now I am back on the acid blockers. I'm very distended and have a lot of gas even though I am regulear now. On top of all this, I now have high blood pressure. When I see the doctors, I get the impression they think I create my problems with my own mind. They always ask if I'm depressed. I don't feel depressed unless I'm having a long spell of not doing well. Sometimes I have good days and then I'm fine. My point is, I know what is making me depressed. It isnt depression causing the symptoms. The symptoms are causing the depression. I don't want to medicate the symptoms, I want to cure the problem and that will take care of any depression. A friend recently mentioned a doctor in our area who is a Kinesiologist. I had never heard of it. Has anyone seen one and did you have success. It has gotten to the point where I can't be relied on for anything. I can't set any dates because I just don't know if I can keep them. If anyone has any input on this, I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## IanRamsay (Nov 23, 2008)

HiI saw a kinesiologist to repair a malfunctioning IC Valve. the methods that they use seem strange, but it worked for me. took a few visits though. go for your life, you have nothing to loose.CheersIan


----------



## Kitty G (Jun 27, 2006)

Thanks Ian. Funny you should say his methods were strange, that is exactly what my friend said about it. She also said it works. I think you are right. There is nothing left to lose.


----------



## bemarie (Sep 10, 2009)

Hi, Kitty--Just saw your message after I posted mine... I think my recent experience with the naturopathic doctor is related to kinesiology. It's not the only method she uses, but the muscle testing she did with me is something called "Applied Kinesiology". (If you want details, you can read my gall bladder meridian post).My results so far have definitely been positive--I'll update as the weeks go, but so far would say that if you can find a naturopathic/kinesiologist in your area who comes recommended, give it a try. The methods, like Ian said, are definitely "strange," but my experiences at this point have made me a "believer".







Hope you have a good experience too!--B


----------



## Brittles (Aug 2, 2009)

Hey. I thought I'd throw in my two cents on the whole depressed issue. I've been medicated for depression since I was 16 and I've dealt with more than my fair share of doctors who think I'm a hypochondriac. I can't really give you any advice except to try your hardest not to let them get to you. I completely understand what you mean when you say that the symptoms cause the depression. I think we all have those times. But at least now we have somewhere that we can commiserate.


----------



## Kitty G (Jun 27, 2006)

Thanks for the replies. Please keep me updated on your progress. I think I am going to give it a try and I'll let you know how it goes. I won't be able to start till October, so it will be a while before I can update.


----------



## Lookin'foraLife (Jan 2, 2009)

Someone once suggested I go to a kinesiologist, but I never understood exactly how they treat you: techniques, etc.Anyone have an example they can share?


----------



## IanRamsay (Nov 23, 2008)

erm, its very wierd.........the best thing to do is to google it for an in depth explanation. its just very strange. but it works.cheersIan


----------

